# support groups in madison wi?



## keira (Mar 2, 2012)

hey does anyone know of any face to face support groups in or around madison wi for IBS???


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Keira we have a forum for this. Please visit this forum here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/11-ibs-support-group-meetups/Do a search _in that forum_ for Madison WI or the WI area and see what you can come up with.I will move this thread to that forum.


----------

